# £1100 fully comp 23yr old on GTR!!



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

Bloody hell!! After being quoted 4k plus for 3rd party only insurance i thought id just see what it would be like doing it under my company policy.

Im 23 and have 5 points......£1100 fully comp on a GTR R33 all mods declared. Is that not just a bit comedy??


----------



## skylinegtr0415 (Oct 8, 2005)

Thats a bargain mate, that's not fair...i bought my R33 GTR when i was 23 (2 years ago), i had 6 year NCB, no points, with no mod, £1350....and i thought it was cheap, now 25 same car...same condition.....but with £1000 excess, £850 from A plan, recommended!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

in glasgow! wtf! are you the hardest b'stard in the place and no-one would dare touch your car!


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Nah, hes a big pansy


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

Bwahahaha dont punch above yer weight sweetcheeks 
I doubt many folk would touch it round the east end where i am but i think just being FC as a named driver is a much cheaper way of doing things. Means i might have to use it for the odd business trip but im sure i wont mind blatting down south in it


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Id have a hard job punching above my weight, im a fat c*nt!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Which company was that with?

I'm 24, 4yrs NCB and looking to buy an R33 GTR.

- Kevin.


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

its under a business policy with a company called alker brothers.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

My insurance is just over £1k fully comp im 23 (GTR32) all mods declared


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

which company is that with mate?


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

koopa said:


> its under a business policy with a company called alker brothers.


 there ya go


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi i dont really want to discuss my insurance details on an open forum

its a well known company who do imports, (not A/flux)

its my own poilcy etc, 5yrs ncb, etc etc , deals are out there , you just gota search


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

matty32 said:


> Hi i dont really want to discuss my insurance details on an open forum
> 
> its a well known company who do imports, (not A/flux)
> 
> its my own poilcy etc, 5yrs ncb, etc etc , deals are out there , you just gota search


Exactly. If you search about you will get a good deal......just phone Insurance companies up, dont do it online as you can then barter with them and get some money off.


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

I've just bought mine (R33 GTR) with my GF named as well £1300 i'm 25 no points no accidents, thats with admiral


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thast quite expensive chris , 

im 2 years younger than yourself and mines £1100 fully comp


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

matty32 said:


> thast quite expensive chris ,
> 
> im 2 years younger than yourself and mines £1100 fully comp


Matty

Send me an PM wioth insurance details, your mailbox is full.

ta mate


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

matty32 said:


> thast quite expensive chris ,
> 
> im 2 years younger than yourself and mines £1100 fully comp


Yeah Suppose, comared to quotes we're hearing on here, but GF is only 21 and apparently my job is a higher risk to crashing as i drive artic's ''i may crash on the way home through driving all night''
Do they no the skill needed to reverse them things  Think i can drive a car home capably 

I didnt ring round though i will search on hear and try a few different company's come june


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no i didnt really ring around 2 quotes, thought just over a £1k is ok so went with that, 

hedgehog --- i dont really want to discuss my insurance documentation im afraid


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

matty32 said:


> no i didnt really ring around 2 quotes, thought just over a £1k is ok so went with that,
> 
> hedgehog --- i dont really want to discuss my insurance documentation im afraid


No worries mate. I have had to go With A-Plan - £1700 its costing but they said its down to the mods and my postcode. But better than the 2000 Tesco Wanted and the 2200 Bell wanted


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

i woulda loved to of had insurance that cheap wen i got my 33 gtr. i was wiv the policy shop and i paid £4000 that was the best quote i could get!!!!  im still sellin it tho coz i need the money!!!! any offers?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=401862


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

i was 22 at the time tho wiv 2yrs no claims i fink?


----------

